# Metzger - Bäcker (Gegenwort)



## HakunaPatata

¡Muy buenas! En el Wiktionary se dice que "Metzger" y "Bäcker" son antónimos. No sólo me sorprende que haya un antónimo de "Mezger", sino también que sea "Bäcker" el contrario. ¿Hay alguna razón profunda? ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Me parece extremadamente sorprendente.


----------



## Tonerl

Ohne Kommentar !!!


----------



## Alemanita

HakunaPatata said:


> me sorprende que haya un antónimo de "Mezger", sino también que sea "Bäcker" el contrario


y encima como antónimo de Bäcker dan Konditor.😕


----------



## Alemanita

HakunaPatata said:


> ¿Hay alguna razón profunda? ¿Qué opináis?


No sé qué fue lo que motivó a la gente de Wiktionary de definirlo así, no creo que haya una razón más profunda que el hecho de que estas dos profesiones son muy antiguas y esenciales para la alimentación del ser humano. Es decir, no serían antónimos, sino más bien se complementarían. Así como los horticultores y los viticultores.


----------



## HakunaPatata

Alemanita said:


> y encima como antónimo de Bäcker dan Konditor.😕


😂Qué curioso.


Alemanita said:


> Es decir, no serían antónimos, sino más bien se complementarían.


Estoy de acuerdo. ¡Muchas gracias, @Alemanita!


----------



## Bacay0k0

La verdad es que no tiene mucho sentido. Pero quizás es por la contraposición entre elementos de origen vegetal y animal (como Vegetarier und Fleischesser)


----------



## lagartija68

Y además en general los antónimos son adjetivos, más que sustantivos, ¿no?


----------



## Bacay0k0

lagartija68 said:


> Y además en general los antónimos son adjetivos, más que sustantivos, ¿no?


Si, no creo que haya antónimo de silla o mesa o de carnicero o frutero. No tiene sentido para mí.


----------

